# Letzter Button füllt immer ganzes Fenster



## darman96 (24. Nov 2012)

Hi Leute ich hab ein Problem mit den JButtons.
Immer wenn ich ein paar Buttons in meinem Programm erstelle dann wird der letzte von denen so groß wie das ganze Fenster obwohl ich die alles exakt gleich erstellt habe ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht erklären, vorallem weil bei freunden von mir klappt das und ich hab das jetzt auch schon auf drei verschiedenen rechnern ausprobiert.

Hier ist der Code den ich habe:

```
package de.tetris;
import javax.swing.*;


public class Tetris extends JFrame {
	
	public Tetris()
	{
		setTitle("Tetris");
		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setSize(300, 400);
		
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public void SetUpButtons()
	{
		JButton btnNewGame = new JButton("New Game");
		btnNewGame.setBounds(10, 10, 280, 30);
		add(btnNewGame);
		
		JButton btnOptions = new JButton("Options");
		btnOptions.setBounds(10, 50, 280, 30);
		add(btnOptions);
		
		JButton btnEndGame = new JButton("End Game");
		btnEndGame.setBounds(10, 90, 280, 30);
		add(btnEndGame);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Tetris tetris = new Tetris();
		tetris.SetUpButtons();
	}
}
```

Grüße darman96


----------



## Schandro (24. Nov 2012)

Der default LayoutManager von JFrame's ist BorderLayout. Um eigene Position und Größen anzugeben (setBounds, setSize, ...) musst du setLayout(null) auf das JFrame aufrufen. Ich würde dir aber davon definitiv abraten, das null-Layout hat sehr viele nachteile. Lern lieber mit LayoutManagern umzugehen.

Außerdem würde ich nicht von JFrame erben...


----------



## darman96 (24. Nov 2012)

was ist denn der Nachteil an Layout(null)


----------



## Schandro (24. Nov 2012)

Java: Null Layout is Evil


----------



## darman96 (24. Nov 2012)

Ok danke. ich find die Nachteile zwar nicht so schlimm aber ich guck mir die Layouts mal an.

hmm ich find irgendwie das das mit Layout null einfacher ist. Aber trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Nov 2012)

Du wirst mit "NullLayout" niemals brauchbare, flexible GUIs bauen können.
Das Wissen über die LayoutManager ist einfach unerlässlich, wenn man GUIs mit vorbildlicher Usability bauen möchte. Alles andere werden immer nur Krücken sein.


----------

